# Chisel Starter Set - Dewalt or hone old ones?



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Fellow LJ's,
I'm in the market for a very basic starter Chisel set. I would prefer to buy locally, which means the big box stores for me. I saw some DeWalt 4-PC chisel set at HD for $30. The steel is made in Sheffield, England and was wondering if this would suffice as I hone in, pun intended, my skills. I currently have a set of old Companion (Sears Brand) brand chisel set and I know when I sharpen those, they lose the edge almost immediately (when you have to hammer the hell out of the chisel to dig into 1/2" ply covering very little material after 5 minutes, you know it's bad). Would the DeWalt set suffice for now? I'm just a hobbyist woodworker who doesn't do this for a living. I just want something to go to every now and then that could be relied upon without sharpening after every use. I'd appreciate your opinions and maybe other options out there at local Big Box stores, if any (I'd go with Irwin Marples if it wasn't for the fact they moved them to China for manufacturing).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Wood-Chisel-Set-4-Piece-DWHT16063/202719121#specifications


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

My local HD carries Buck Bros. They run about $15 per chisel. I actually really like the one I have. I bought it as a trash chisel, but it turned out to hold an edge much better than my other chisels. They are accessible and easy to buy one at a time.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

That's kind of funny you would mention that. I'm about to return a Buck Brother chisel now because of so many reviews that they aren't the same as they used to be and doesn't have the steel going all the way through the handle. When did you buy yours?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You will have alot of work to do getting the backs flat, but box store chisel 'can' work.
Just understand most of them are in the "carpentry" realm, not fine woodworking.
The problem with them is the sides are too thick, especially at the bevel, so you'll never be able to do a decent dovetail without some manuevering and lot of paring to clean up.
And Sheffield or not, generally the steel is not as good a quality.

Although I agree China steel sucks bigtime, I have a set of the blue handled Irwin Marples and they are decent chisels. You should keep them on your list.

My "using" chisels are a set of Narex. They are low priced, but good chisels and I think are worth a look, even for a beginner.

One thing to consider when starting out is just get a couple chisels, like 1/4 and 1/2" but get good ones.

Fine Woodworking has a good chisel review.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I've read in many places that the steel made in Sheffield are quite good which is what drew me to the Dewalt set. I don't mind putting in a little work initially as long as they hold an edge for a while for a weekend woodworker type. I want the Narex set but just not yet for the price (yes, I know by Chisel standards they are cheap but not to my budget right now.  ).


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought a set of the Dewalt's year's ago when I first started to get into doing more work by hand rather than machine to replace some buck brothers chisels I couldn't keep a edge on to save my life. I still have them in my toolbox but they are buried pretty deep these days. They are not bad chisels (at least the ones I got back than) by any means and the steel did seem to hold a edge pretty well at a 30 degrees bevel angle. I don't like the handles as they are closer in size to my English Mortising chisels than the Stanley/Lie Nielsen socket chisels that I mostly use today but all in all for the money where a pretty good buy. The Dewalts really are more suited for pounding on than paring with but I did plenty of both with them before I moved on. It's just that once I started to use the Stanley socket chisel design or it's Lie Nielsen modern counterpart I was converted.

I have a dozen or so antique chisels and they are great once they have been tuned up but keep in mind a lot of these things have been abused to no end over the decades. Used as pry bars, screwdrivers, and paint can openers if your lucky had the temper drawn out of them if your not. If you are willing to spend the time fixing them up or spending a bit more for one someone else already has they can be a great buy. if you don't like spending hours at a stone/sandpaper it can be frustrating.

As for Buck Brothers, I have a old Buck Brothers 2" socket chisel from them that I love so seeing how far that company has fallen when comparing it to the newer ones is pretty sad.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

it real sure but I think woodworking is best done with a long chisel and most of the box store ones are kind of short "butt chisel" for general carpentry


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It makes no difference whether you are a weekend hobbyist or pro. What matters is what you are trying to build. If you are making furniture, then you won't be happy w/ big box store chisels. If you are doing framing carpentry, then the Dewalts will be fine. If you beat on them w/ a claw hammer, then don't get wood working chisels until you get a mallet. I might mention also that for most things you really don't need a set, I use my 1/2" chisel most of the time, that is really all you need unless you are chopping mortices or making dovetails. So you might consider buying just one high quality chisel like the Stanley Sweethearts. Then you will be assured of getting better steel in the size that will be best for most things, you can add to your collection as the need arises.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought my buck bros in 2013ish? Definitely still made in USA when I bought it.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know your reasons for preferring to buy locally, but the big box stores don't help the local economy much, more like harm it. Big box chisels would mostly be wasting your money. The Narex chisels aren't much more than the $30 you mentioned but are a step up from those. The 4 chisel set is $45 and you can get free shipping if you wait for it.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67707&cat=1,41504

But Bondo's idea is really good. Everybody assumes you need a set, but one higher quality chisel is better than 4 low quality. The Narex are a good value, but I would have saved up for the Stanley Sweethearts or better if I had put more thought into it. Their chisels are one of the few things in their sweetheart reissue line that they've done a good job with quality wise.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I ve read in many places that the steel made in Sheffield are quite good which is what drew me to the Dewalt set. I don t mind putting in a little work initially as long as they hold an edge for a while for a weekend woodworker type. I want the Narex set but just not yet for the price (yes, I know by Chisel standards they are cheap but not to my budget right now.  ).
> 
> - Rayne


Rayne,

Have you looked?

The Dewalts are $30
Narex 4 pc $40
Narex 4 pc premium $49

They are on Amazon

For 10 or 20 bucks more I guarantee you a better chisel.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I only want a set because I know I'll be using a 1/4" chisel, along with the larger ones. I can see not really needing one beyond 1/2", but a set wouldn't be so bad to have.

rwe2156,
I only saw Narex on Leevalley; I didn't realize they were also available on Amazon. You guys are definitely making me change my mind about the Dewalt set. I did buy it today and they were super sharp and took care of black walnut with ease. At any rate, I think I may just go for the Narex set from Amazon. I also saw the Stanley Bailey 5 pc set for a good price. Are these comparable to Narex?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HGH3W2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

No, I wouldn't say the Stanleys are in the same realm of quality as the Narex.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I haven't used the Narex, but have the Stanley Baileys. You can read my review of them here. Short version is that I don't recommend them, the Sweethearts seem to be much better chisels for not a lot more money.

My normal recommendation for starting out with chisels is to skip the sets and just buy one or two high quality individual chisels in the sizes you need. Most times you only end up using half the chisels in the set and the other just sit. My most used chisels are 1/4, 3/8 & 1/2, plus one wider one when I need to pare using part of a piece as a reference. The wide one could be anywhere from 3/4 to 1-1/4, but more than one chisel wider than 1/2 is redundant.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I got 3 Narex chisels( mortise, firmer) for Xmas from my wife and they are pretty good for the money, The set of Stanley bailey chisels that I bought myself are a lot better. I have sears, they are crap, but good to use if I I am not sure if there might be a nail in a piece of used wood. The Bailey chisels are dangerous sharp and if you don't drop one on the concrete, tip first, they stay that way. They are not hard to sharpen but it does take a while if you do it right, the metal is good ,and hard, but holds an edge very well. The bailey s are available on Amazon for about $70.00


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought my 4-pack o Marples at a wood show in Florence, Ky quite a few years ago for 20 bux. After a little work, they are sharp as sharp can be.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

It seems Narex is the most supported for a starter set, yet if you get a good set of Baileys, they might be a winner, but since the Narex are a little cheaper, I think I'll go with that and see what comes of them. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I bought probably the same dewalt set you are eyeing, they are decent. I later picked up the 4 piece set of Narex from LV. 10x better quality. The dewalts are my beaters/rough work ones now. The handles are uncomfortable to me. Ive picked up a few vintage chisels here and there that are even better after some TLC.

Jay has a point, a couple chisels of the sizes he mention of a quality are better than a set of lower quality.

While i like my narex, the handles could be longer and skinnier like the stanley socket chisels.

Eventually will upgrade again.. with select sizes 1 at a time.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I bought 3 narex mortising chisels last weeks and I have to send them back. I just bought some old new stock marples bench chisels before they were acquired by Irwin and when the steel was still made in Sheffield. The fella I bought them from dealt in old tools and swore by them. We will see.

On a side note. I think the one narex chisel I tried to lap was more than likely the exception to the rule.


----------

